# Wheel bolts for VMR VB3 Wheels



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

So supposedly VMR VB3 wheels are designed to use the factory lug bolts for the MK5 GTI (that's what VMR told me when I ordered my wheels). 

I did some searching and supposedly the MK5 uses Ball seat lug bolts, however the stock lugs on my car look like they are cone seat... 

So which style do I need for VMR VB3s? Cone or Ball? Would have asked VMR but they're closed today... 


Factory bolt on the left, aftermarket ball seat on the right...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

VMRs take ball seat, are you sure no one has ever replaced your factory wheels?


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> VMRs take ball seat, are you sure no one has ever replaced your factory wheels?


 Not unless the dealer did before I bought the car... 

Thanks for the info. Looks like I bought the right lugs after all


----------

